
Show HN: Hacker News Applets on IFTTT - jamisonross
https://ifttt.com/hacker_news
======
jamisonross
Hacker News is now on IFTTT!

We had a great time working with the Hacker News API to build out the new
IFTTT service.

When designing the service we went for broad triggers that allowed for
flexibility. Some of my favorite Applets are saving the best HN stories to
Pocket, sharing to Slack when "IFTTT" is mentioned in a story, and archiving
my HN comments in a Google spreadsheet. Check it out:

Save the best Hacker News stories to Pocket
[https://ifttt.com/applets/WQapbsGt](https://ifttt.com/applets/WQapbsGt)

Post to Slack if your company is mentioned in a top story on Hacker News
[https://ifttt.com/applets/wqpUgyDx](https://ifttt.com/applets/wqpUgyDx)

Archive comments from a specific username to a Google spreadsheet
[https://ifttt.com/applets/FXF8CKpd](https://ifttt.com/applets/FXF8CKpd)

The timing around the project was perfect too, as we recently announced a free
tier for our developer platform exclusively for Makers. Makers can create
Applets with multiple actions and custom JavaScript filter code. For more on
Maker, see
[https://platform.ifttt.com/maker](https://platform.ifttt.com/maker)

Looking forward to your feedback.

~~~
oddlyaromatic
FYI the Maker link tells me I'm using an outdated browser and that I should
download Google Chrome. I'm on a Windows phone, which I know is unusual but
still, you guys could probably show me words and images ;) I love ifttt, it's
what got me to open my eyes about programming and try stuff out before I knew
a language. I will definitely check this out later!

~~~
jamisonross
Appreciate the heads up on the browser issue. We'll look into it. I think
you're really going to like what's possible with Maker. Stay tuned for new
capabilities throughout the year as well!

------
thedangler
Did you have to partner for 200$ a month to get the /hacker_news service ?
I've always been really confused how IFTT works.

------
sp332
One feature I miss from the old HN Notify service is getting an email when
someone replies to one of my comments. Any chance you could add support for
that?

~~~
corobo
I use [http://www.hnreplies.com/](http://www.hnreplies.com/) if that helps any

